# Ecouter musique avec écran fermé



## antoine.m (13 Janvier 2007)

bonjour,

je souhaite pourvoir écouter la musique avec la sortie son de mon MacBook et pouvoir FERMER mon écran en même temps. (pratique en voiture, ou bien pour économiser de l'espace ou de la batterie).
Est ce possible sans que le mac ne se mette en veille?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponse
Toinou


----------



## Nicofieu (17 Janvier 2007)

malheureusement impossible que je sache...

(franchement apple pourrait offrir cette possibilité...)


----------



## Korben_Dallas (17 Janvier 2007)

fais une recherche sur le forum avec "mise en veille" ou quelque chose comme ca... je sais que je me suis pencher sur la question il y quelques temps et que j'avais vu qu'on parlais d'une application permettant de laisser la machine travailler avec l'écran fermer... malheureusement, je ne me souvient plus du nom de l'appli... d'un autre côté, je ne sais pas si c'est très prudent de bouger un MB alors que le DD tourne. Je sais que sur MBPro il y a des capteurs d'acceleration qui permetent de sortir les têtes de lecture du disque pour le protéger. A voir si les MB sont équipé du même système.


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2007)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible. Par contre si je peux te donner un conseil pratique, enleve ton adresse mail en pseudo... sinon gare au SPAM.
Je sais que l'anti Spam de gmail et tres tres bien mais faut pas donner le baton pour se faire battre comme on dit


----------



## steiner (21 Janvier 2007)

Korben_Dallas a dit:


> fais une recherche sur le forum avec "mise en veille" ou quelque chose comme ca... je sais que je me suis pencher sur la question il y quelques temps et que j'avais vu qu'on parlais d'une application permettant de laisser la machine travailler avec l'écran fermer... malheureusement, je ne me souvient plus du nom de l'appli... d'un autre côté, je ne sais pas si c'est très prudent de bouger un MB alors que le DD tourne. Je sais que sur MBPro il y a des capteurs d'acceleration qui permetent de sortir les têtes de lecture du disque pour le protéger. A voir si les MB sont équipé du même système.



Juste pour précisier que les MB sont également équipé de ce système


----------



## cousinhube (21 Janvier 2007)

ce que tu peux faire c'est presque le fermer...


----------



## Ryu (22 Janvier 2007)

Bouger le dd tout en &#233;coutant la musique est une chose... coller ton &#233;cran contre le clavier o&#249; &#231;a peux chauffer vraiment... c'est de prendre un risque qui peut te revenir tr&#232;s cher... m&#234;me plus cher que ton ordi m&#234;me.


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2007)

Ca me fait rigoler les gens qui se balladent dans le train avec un vieux portable tout pourri pour ecouter de la musique  ca fait un peu lourd quand meme pour un "balladeur MP3"  clair que sur un MacBook ca peut le faire :love: mais je n'en vois pas trop l'interet  (surtout avec des jolis petits iPods comme le Shuffle :love: :love: :love: )


----------



## steiner (22 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ca me fait rigoler les gens qui se balladent dans le train avec un vieux portable tout pourri pour ecouter de la musique  ca fait un peu lourd quand meme pour un "balladeur MP3"  clair que sur un MacBook ca peut le faire :love: mais je n'en vois pas trop l'interet  (surtout avec des jolis petits iPods comme le Shuffle :love: :love: :love: )


+1 (Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.) C'est fait


----------



## .Steff (22 Janvier 2007)

Non mais en voiture je connais des gens qui n'ont pas de radio CD et qui ont un portable pos&#233; au pied du siege passager avec des mini enceintes !!! 
C''est bricolo et compagnie chez mes copains des fois... alors c'est peut-&#234;tre ce qu'il veut faire. C'est peut &#234;tre un bricolo aussi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2007)

il ne me semble pas que l'&#233;cran ferm&#233; ne puisse activer la mise en veille... il y a des capteurs dans l'&#233;cran, qui d&#233;tectent lorsque celui-ci est ferm&#233;... ce serait &#224; mon avis plus une sorte de patch hardware qu'il faudrait... enfin, Mackie si tu traines par ici, tu pourrais nous en dire plus  ?


----------



## .Steff (22 Janvier 2007)

Je pense aussi que ce n'est pas possible mais bon. Sait -on jamais...


----------



## steiner (22 Janvier 2007)

moi je suis quasi sur que c est possible car j'y suis d&#233;ja arriv&#233; mais comment :s


----------



## .Steff (22 Janvier 2007)

oui moi aussi ca m'arrive pendant 15 seconde que le film continue de tourner jusqu'&#224; qu'il se rende compte qu'il est ferm&#233; puis se mettent en veille !! mais &#233;cout&#233; de la musique par morceaux de 15 secondes, c'est lacant !!!


----------



## steiner (23 Janvier 2007)

Probablement la meme chose pour ... pas eu le temps de voir car j'ai trouv&#233; ca pas normal et je l'ai r&#233;ouvert ^^.
Mais ca n'emp&#234;che que je suis quasi sur que y a moyen.


----------



## intra (23 Janvier 2007)

Moi je me demande vraiment si c'est un risque a prendre a cause de la chaleur degag&#233;e. Mon frere a un portabel acer sous linux et il a reussi a desactiver la mise en veille lorsque il ferme l'ecrain. Tout marche bien, dit lui, mais il ne fait rien pendant que l'ecrain est ferm&#233; (au moins a ce que je sache) et donc la temperature pourrait ne monter pas trop. Or, je ne sais pas si ce sarait le cas avec itune qui tourne parce que cette petite bestiole bouffe pas mal de CPU quand il lit de la musique. Mon conseil : ne le fait pas et laisse ton ecrain toujours ouvert.


----------



## steiner (23 Janvier 2007)

Moi de toute facon je vois aucun int&#233;ret a vouloir fermer l'&#233;cran :s


----------



## forzaxelah (10 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'il peut y avoir un intérêt quand on a un écran de 22 pouces et que l'on a un portable 12 pouces, et mettre celui-ci comme les PC avec les stations d'accueil
(J'espère que vous imaginez le truc)

Moi j'aimerais bien que l'écran se ferme avec un 22 pouces à côté et un clavier et souris wireless, ça peut être pas mal...

Mais on peut faire la même écran quasi fermé mais bon, c'est histoire de faire "propre".


----------



## Nics (10 Février 2007)

Pour l'économie d'écran : il faut appuyer sur F1 jusqu'a ce que l'écran s'éteigne (enfin il se s'éteint pas réellement mais quasiment). Ca désactive le rétro-éclairage. Pour le rallumer, F2 jusqu'a ce que la puissance d'éclairage souhaitée soit obtenue


----------



## patrickz (11 Février 2007)

forzaxelah a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pense qu'il peut y avoir un intérêt quand on a un écran de 22 pouces et que l'on a un portable 12 pouces, et mettre celui-ci comme les PC avec les stations d'accueil
> (J'espère que vous imaginez le truc)
> ...


Vous pouvez utiliser votre MacBook en gardant lécran rabattu si lordinateur est connecté à un moniteur, un clavier et une souris externes.

source : apple.com


----------



## azilis (11 Février 2007)

On peut dorénavant utiliser un macbook avec le panel fermé grace à l'utilitaire Sleepless

Une petite mise en garde :  l'ecran fermé bouche les aérations (en partie du moins) et donc si le macbook est soumis a une forte charge, ca peut être dangereux.
Enfin pour écouter de la musique ya pas de prob, c'est tested et approved


----------



## christophe.miel (29 Août 2008)

Nics a dit:


> Pour l'économie d'écran : il faut appuyer sur F1 jusqu'a ce que l'écran s'éteigne (enfin il se s'éteint pas réellement mais quasiment). Ca désactive le rétro-éclairage. Pour le rallumer, F2 jusqu'a ce que la puissance d'éclairage souhaitée soit obtenue



Eh bien voilà la bonne solution. Sinon pour les gars qui veulent flinguer leur écran, le petit soft qui permet de fermer son capot de macbook et laisser tourner la musique c'est : InsomniaX (cela ne s'inventa pas !) cette apli s'installe dans la barre des menus à côté des icônes haut-parleur et batterie. Enable insomnia et hop on peut fermer le capot.

L'info me vient de ce petit zine appelé "vous et votre mac" que j'avais acheté pour me faire une idée du macbook (très bien d'ailleurs !). L'auteur de l'article précise qu'il faut tout de même faire très attention au problème de chaleur (exemple Itunes cité dans l'article).

http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche41243-insomniax.html

Bien cordialement,

Christophe


----------



## Psycho_fls (2 Septembre 2008)

Sur un plan personnel, c'est plus le fait que le macbook allumé soit en mouvement qui m'embête... Encore tu le prends (délicatement) pour le déplacer (d'une table à un bureau, d'une pièce à l'autre...) pourquoi pas. Et encore, à condition de pas le secouer dans tous les sens ! (genre passage de la position horizontale à la verticale, toussa...)

Mais en bagnole c'est encore autre chose ! les virages, les heurts de la route etc...

Pas de risque pour le DD ??

Comment peut-on avoir confirmation de la présence de ces capteurs d'accélération précédemment cités ?
Mes "craintes" sont-elles fondées ?

Parce qu'autant j'utilise mon MB aussi bien à la maison qu'au bureau, chez des potes etc ; autant je suspends au minimum l'activité pour un transport autre que d'un meuble à un autre. Quand je l'éteinds pas d'ailleurs. (L'extinction et le démarrage ne sont pas si longs...)


----------

